# Edit Thread Title?



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Is there any way to edit a thread title these days? I can't seem to find it, if so.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Report your post requesting the new title change.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

In other words, no.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Geez. Seems like alot of work for the mods.


----------

